#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  PDMS Vedio Tutorial in English

## sreejith

:Confused: 
*Hi there, can someone provide PDMS vedio tutorial in english

best regards 



Sreejith S*See More: PDMS Vedio Tutorial in English

----------


## gsplanji

pdms video training
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks... thank you very much !!!

Let's hope someone do something similar for Intergraph's SmartPlant 3D...

Cheers

----------


## gsplanji

some help is there
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kasim2010

pls, can someone help with pdms vedio with vedio training.
thank

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for videos

----------


## kasim2010

gsplanji good day, the redirected link say the file link you requested is not valid for pdms vedio tutorial pls, i need your help
best regard. thank
kasim

----------


## zbest1966

Could someone do the same for PDMS tutorial, I need your help, zbest1966@yahoo.com

----------


## gsplanji

Link is open just one day

----------


## kasim2010

gsplanji,pls, what day does  the link open so that i can download it, thank and god bless 
best regard
kasim.

----------


## gsplanji

> gsplanji,pls, what day does  the link open so that i can download it, thank and god bless 
> best regard
> kasim.



When you need

----------

